# Setup double end bag using chin up bar



## talktalk (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello there I'm new to this forum .

My first thread which I m discussing about searching for a double end bag to setup at home. I have found title brand 7 " bag looks promising. My problem is I wish to hang it from chin up bar which has already fixed on top of my room door way. The length of rope  and bungee need to customize as there might come with longer length suspend down from ceiling .


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 22, 2016)

You can buy bungee cords of any length at pretty much any department store.  Having the top cord that much shorter then the bottom might change the way it bounces around a little, but it should work.


----------



## talktalk (Jan 22, 2016)

Ok let me explain. I want to get those better quality bungee and rope . Also the elastic suspensions by how much ? To me the top part is chin up bar and I want something like removable bracket to attach onto bar . Why , because I can mount the ring hook onto it then hook the rope down to attach it onto the upper part of double end bag , this way when striking the bag the upper rope will hold solid like mounting from ceiling ,lower part will hook to dumb bar or something heavy.

That my way to learn double end bag in confined space .

I used to have lower quality one and tie it around the bar . The reflexes is bad  just couldn't practice bob n weave,step LR,snap back ...etc . Most of times I just do lead straight hook rear straight cross overhand hook . Share same ideas in this forum  

Glad someone reply and seek for more ideas from forum , thank you !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (Jan 23, 2016)

talktalk said:


> Hello there I'm new to this forum .
> 
> My first thread which I m discussing about searching for a double end bag to setup at home. I have found title brand 7 " bag looks promising. My problem is I wish to hang it from chin up bar which has already fixed on top of my room door way. The length of rope  and bungee need to customize as there might come with longer length suspend down from ceiling .



I've got a double double end bag attached to the ceiling with a thick rubber bungee cord. The bottom is attached to a couple ten pound weights. That way it is easy to take down or move to another location in my basement


----------



## Buka (Jan 23, 2016)

It's not meant to hang in a doorway. Nor attached to weights. Could be dangerous. You might even put your eye out. 

Welcome to Martial Talk, by the way.


----------



## talktalk (Jan 23, 2016)

As a learner or a master to continue to progress whatever arts you have already knew . You need to have the ability to adapt 

For this my only concern is about the length between upper and lower , how much is needed when it is suspended so that the bag is just nicely in front of my face , when hit it reflexes is good (everyone practices the double end bag should understand that feeling [emoji109]）




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

